# Adding items to dock using terminal



## Macabunga (Sep 10, 2002)

Hi everybody,
Does anybody know how to add items to the dock using the command line?
If you have users spread all over the building and you have remotley installed a software on the client machines, it would be very nice for the users to just find the icon of the installed software in the dock instead of having it on the desktop or do a search for the application.

Thanks in advance.

Macabunga


----------



## davidbrit2 (Sep 10, 2002)

Well, the actual Dock items are stored in ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.dock.plist. It's a pretty vicious looking xml file, though, so you'd need a rather crafty shell script to get things in and out peacefully.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 17, 2002)

I've tried to add things myself by editing the .plist file but I haven't been able to get it working properly.  Everytime I try I end up getting a generic dock not using my original .plist


----------

